# Cleveland model 104 cushion frame wood rimmed bike powered by a 1918  Smith Motor Wheel.



## gtflyte (Mar 17, 2018)

http://vintageccm.com/content/vintage-cleveland-lozier-smith-motor-wheel
Enjoy


----------

